# 90-Day Rule:  Pastor Harvey



## auparavant (Sep 4, 2012)

Just kidding...but he promotes it.  Well, it's anti-christian.  Why?  Many don't seem to know.  It might support a deeper level of trust and respect...but it's still wrong and that's a false sense of respect and security.  90-day rules just simply are prolonged fornicating.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Just kidding...but he promotes it.  Well, it's anti-christian.  Why?  Many don't seem to know.  It might support a deeper level of trust and respect...but it's still wrong and that's a false sense of respect and security.  90-day rules just simply are prolonged fornicating.



Thanks for sharing this Auparavant....  

But ummmm  

Hold UP!    He's a Pastor ?????   Since when and by what authority which cannot be ordained of God.   

He is not among the 'called' nor the chosen.   Especially if he's teaching mess like this.   He is misleading folks into hell.  

Seriously... this man a Pastor...


----------



## auparavant (Sep 4, 2012)

Shimmie

Nope!  Haha.  But there he is all over TBN talking about XYZ...and he then promotes this book/film.  So, to me, he's "Pastor" Harvey.  AHAHA  I don't hate him, he just needs to sit down and be quiet and reflect through introspection or something. 

See, I had a discussion with someone and that person isn't christian and could not see my point that he's actually going against church teaching but proclaiming to follow that truth and that's the biggest reason I could not see any value in his book/film.  He's essentially "preaching" to folks about life he hasn't mastered himself.  I have a problem with that.  The person I discussed this with didn't see my point about being pure of mind and body.  They swear this is one of the panaceas for the Black community, in a sense.    If that's so, G-d help us all.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 4, 2012)

BTw, has anyone seen the movie?  I took it with a grain of salt.  It wasn't earth-shattering nor phenomenal...just wasn't.  Sit down, Steve Harvey...sit down!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Nope!  Haha.  But there he is all over TBN talking about XYZ...and he then promotes this book/film.  So, to me, he's "Pastor" Harvey.  AHAHA  I don't hate him, he just needs to sit down and be quiet and reflect through introspection or something.
> 
> See, I had a discussion with someone and that person isn't christian and could not see my point that he's actually going against church teaching but proclaiming to follow that truth and that's the biggest reason I could not see any value in his book/film.  He's essentially "preaching" to folks about life he hasn't mastered himself.  I have a problem with that.  The person I discussed this with didn't see my point about being pure of mind and body.  They swear this is one of the panaceas for the Black community, in a sense.    If that's so, G-d help us all.



Girl....   

You had me for a minute...     And the very reason is because of TBN; I thought perhaps someone ordained him... quite blindly I might add.

I stopped watching TBN when both Harvey and Jamaal Bryant were regular hosts of the the TBN night shows.   Out of all of the serious Black men of God that are available and this is what they resort to, I didn't need to watch it anymore.       I don't need to be exposed to un-Godly spirits, I get enough of that from the world.   

I don't know who Harvey thinks he's playing games with; he's surely playing games with peoples souls while they're calculating a sexual countdown.   And there are some Christian women who follow this man instead of Jesus, that are literally taking this to heart and following through with it.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2012)

auparavant said:


> BTw, has anyone seen the movie?  I took it with a grain of salt.  It wasn't earth-shattering nor phenomenal...just wasn't.  Sit down, Steve Harvey...sit down!!!



No, I haven't seen it ...     I didn't pay that much attention to its premiere or dvd release.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 4, 2012)

Exactly!!!  I didn't even know about it until a guy in my group asked me about it and he recommended it.  He was convinced it would be life-changing.  Um, NO!  Haha.  So, I obliged him only to find it out it was a big ole piece of stank!  So, I let him know why I thought so.  Haha.  

Another thing, Steve has a mean streak with women, seriously.  He reminds me of these controlling guys because his whole focus is in what a man needs.  That's not helping women at all.  It's always what women need to do to appease and stroke a man's ego.  And then this nonsense?  But he's up all over the christian broadcast?  I have a problem with that and I'm pretty easy going usually.


----------



## drmuffin (Sep 4, 2012)

Funny that this came up…I just watched this yesterday for the first time with my sister.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2012)

drmuffin said:


> Funny that this came up…I just watched this yesterday for the first time with my sister.



Did you like the movie?   

BTW:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16766257#post16766257


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's sad how a lot of women are taking Steve Harvey's book and his advice as if it was God-breathed. How did he become the ultimate relationship expert or guru?

 Just this morning on his radio show, he was talking about there were two types of lies and that one is honorable when its just with the one woman you love, and that another type of lie is not honorable when you're lying to two different women. Get out of here with that mess!  All lying is wrong.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Yeah, I think it's sad how a lot of women are taking Steve Harvey's book and his advice as if it was God-breathed. How did he become the ultimate relationship expert or guru?
> 
> Just this morning on his radio show, he was talking about there were two types of lies and that one is honorable when its just with the one woman you love, and that another type of lie is not honorable when you're lying to two different women. Get out of here with that mess!  All lying is wrong.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App



He's a wolf and a false prophet


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 5, 2012)

It took me the longest to figure out who Pastor Harvey was . Then I got it. But Yes I agree with Shimmie, I stopped watching TBN when Steve came on there and then they had Tyrese on it to talking about he just uses the sex in his songs to draw the young people to his concert and then he ministers to them.... 

So yea I really believe the devil is behing TBN . But Steve Harvey needs to go sit down and get a REAL revelation from God because God will hold him accountable for the souls he is deceiving. I am more harder on them that puts themselves in the spotlight like that because they deceive alllott of people. And they have ppl like TD Jakes, yes I said it , and many more come on his show and promote this mess. But that book he wrote "think like a man", no I did not read it but I heard about the content in there and for the movie, my Holy Ghost wont even allow me to watch that mess. From the previews it seems like it is full of fornication and lustfulness. We shouldn't be thinking like a man, but we need to think like Jesus. I am not saying there is no hope for Steve, but he needs to repent, seek God and really allow God to convert him because this mess he does now is a mockery of Christianity.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

oh well I too have a real problem with TBN having pastor Harvey preaching to folk giving advice and you should should see the audience response, so gullible...

his favorite phrase is; 'he is a work in progress' or God is not done with him yet, those phrases in my opinion have become watered down by the user and made into cliches more excuses to 'fall down' and not get all the way up..

What's even more frightening is how many 'mend of God' endorse his foolishness, what kind of message are we sending, miss leading people...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oh well I too have a real problem with TBN having pastor Harvey preaching to folk giving advice and you should should see the audience response, so gullible...
> 
> his favorite phrase is; *'he is a work in progress' or God is not done with him yet*, those phrases in my opinion have become watered down by the user and made into cliches more excuses to 'fall down' and not get all the way up..
> 
> What's even more frightening is how many 'mend of God' endorse his foolishness, what kind of message are we sending, miss leading people...



These are phrases alot of Christians use to condone sin, even here on this forum.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> These are phrases alot of Christians use to condone sin, even here on this forum.


 
Poohbear
Yep you right. There are some people who have a sincere heart with it, meaning I am pressing towards what God has for me, and even though times get hard I am determined to get to that place where God will transform me. 

And then you have some who just say it to justify their position in sin. This statement has been shredded to pieces, just like "God know my heart" statement


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oh well I too have a real problem with TBN having pastor Harvey preaching to folk giving advice and you should should see the audience response, so gullible...
> 
> his favorite phrase is; 'he is a work in progress' or God is not done with him yet, those phrases in my opinion have become watered down by the user and made into cliches more excuses to 'fall down' and not get all the way up..
> 
> What's even more frightening is how many 'mend of God' endorse his foolishness, what kind of message are we sending, miss leading people...



There are far too many men and women in the spotlight that satan is using profusely to mislead people in the paths of *un*-righteousness.   

The excuse is "it's their personal opinion".    However many people who look up to them take their personal opinion as the rule and the right way to follow.   The spotlighters want and need their fans and secure them with 'sweet whispers' of sugar sins.   They minimize the sin to a fraction leading folks further astray.    

A person can be a work in progress for but so long, before it's foundation is no longer there.  It's sinking sand.   Excuses won't hold up in a storm, but one's secure faith in Jesus will.   Secure faith comes from obedience and a willing heart to repent when sin occurs.    

We need strong men in this earth.  They're here, but there are far too few in the spotlight.   Right now we have far too many 'sell-outs' and this includes the president which gives 'permission' for other men to follow who look up to him.   All men imitate and follow their heros.   Right now, we don't have enough of the right ones.   

TBN has done a dis-service to the Body of Christ by lowering it's standards of representation, and this is especially humiliating to the Black community, for the world looks at these men such as Harvey, Tyrese Gibson, Jamal Bryant, Jakes who's now with Oprah and Depok (the psychic) and even Obama and they say, is this the best Blacks have to offer to represent Jesus Christ?    

Where are the die hards?  Where are the men and women of Integrity?  Where are the ones who truly stand for God's heart and righteousness and refuse to compromise and waiver with sin.   I'm sick of weak men being in the spotlight and preaching foolishness.   Men with plastic testicles which gives no life to those who are perishing in darkness.   They are void of God's heart; void of building strong men to carry the torch of rightousness and allowing God to be exhalted and not satan.   

In this life to live right, you take a high risk, for you will lose acceptance of the world, but yet ... Oh but yet, God's Word clearly says, 'What does it profit a man (or woman) to gain the whole world and to lose your soul?  

Jesus put it best when satan offered him the world and all of it's riches:  "Get thee behind me satan"........ and the devil left him, for season.

Jesus was fully equipped to handle the next season, however men who know God not, have failed, and failed miserably.    It's showing in the Harveys and the Obamas and the Gibsons, and Jamal Bryants and Jakes... and.......

God said that He would not contend with 'us' forever...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> *TBN has done a dis-service to the Body of Christ by lowering it's standards of representation*, and this is especially humiliating to the Black community, for the world looks at these men such as Harvey, Tyrese Gibson, Jamal Bryant, Jakes who's now with Oprah and Depok (the psychic) and even Obama and they say, is this the best Blacks have to offer to represent Jesus Christ?



I've never been a fan on TBN. For those of you who watch or used to watch TBN on a regular basis, why were y'all expecting such high standards from TBN? Why do you expect this network to represent Christ? Don't they show all types of religious flattery on this network? I'm thinking of people like Benny Hinn who has always been on there... did y'all like him and agree with him?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would watch TBN from time to time. I would love the show "Way of the Master" , the bible movies and such. I wasn't a hard core fan, but some programs were good to me. Now, i can barely watch any of the network. I wasn't expecting TBN to be the holy grail of the image of holiness but when they started flat out promoting things that wasn't of God, I was done. When Kirk Franklin sung that wordly song on there ......And I have never ever been a fan of Benny Hinn. At one point I did expect them to represent them Christ, because anyone that claims to represent Christianity should represent Christ, I try to give ppl a chance, but we see how that we ends up.... I never used TBN as a source of where I got my doctrine from or source of spiritual enlightement..




Poohbear said:


> I've never been a fan on TBN. For those of you who watch or used to watch TBN on a regular basis, why were y'all expecting such high standards from TBN? Why do you expect this network to represent Christ? Don't they show all types of religious flattery on this network? I'm thinking of people like Benny Hinn who has always been on there... did y'all like him and agree with him?


----------



## loulou7 (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Just kidding...but he promotes it. Well, it's anti-christian. Why? Many don't seem to know. It might support a deeper level of trust and respect...but it's still wrong and that's a false sense of respect and security. 90-day rules just simply are prolonged fornicating.


 
 You have a 90-day wait, to fornicate! 



auparavant said:


> Exactly!!! I didn't even know about it until a guy in my group asked me about it and he recommended it. He was convinced it would be life-changing. Um, NO! Haha. So, I obliged him only to find it out it was a big ole piece of stank! So, I let him know why I thought so. Haha.
> 
> Another thing, *Steve has a mean streak with women*, seriously. He reminds me of these controlling guys because *his whole focus is in what a man needs*. That's not helping women at all. It's always what women need to do to appease and stroke a man's ego. And then this nonsense? But he's up all over the christian broadcast? I have a problem with that and I'm pretty easy going usually.


 
I'm glad you mentioned this; I thought I was just surmising. His message is one-sided. And I hate when he keeps mentioning "the cookie." To me, it sounds juvenile.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie 

girl, nobody wants to be *that* VOICE crying in the wilderness, cause nobody wants to be in the wilderness, it's too lonely and cold out there...






Shimmie said:


> There are far too many men and women in the spotlight that satan is using profusely to mislead people in the paths of *un*-righteousness.
> 
> The excuse is "it's their personal opinion". However many people who look up to them take their personal opinion as the rule and the right way to follow. The spotlighters want and need their fans and secure them with 'sweet whispers' of sugar sins. They minimize the sin to a fraction leading folks further astray.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Exactly!!!  I didn't even know about it until a guy in my group asked me about it and he recommended it.  He was convinced it would be life-changing.  Um, NO!  Haha.  So, I obliged him only to find it out it was a big ole piece of stank!  So, I let him know why I thought so.  Haha.
> 
> A*nother thing, Steve has a mean streak with women, seriously.  He reminds me of these controlling guys because his whole focus is in what a man needs.  That's not helping women at all.  It's always what women need to do to appease and stroke a man's ego.*  And then this nonsense?  But he's up all over the christian broadcast?  I have a problem with that and I'm pretty easy going usually.



I agree. Especially when he gives advice on those Strawberry letters on his morning show. He seems to be harder on the women who do foolish things than the man who does foolish things.


----------



## loulou7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> There are far too many men and women in the spotlight that satan is using profusely to mislead people in the paths of *un*-righteousness.
> 
> The excuse is "it's their personal opinion". However many people who look up to them take their personal opinion as the rule and the right way to follow. The spotlighters want and need their fans and secure them with 'sweet whispers' of sugar sins. They minimize the sin to a fraction leading folks further astray.
> 
> ...


 

So true Shimmie! Men with plastic testicles...


----------



## auparavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Just this morning on his radio show, he was talking about there were two types of lies and that one is honorable when its just with the one woman you love, and that another type of lie is not honorable when you're lying to two different women. Get out of here with that mess!  All lying is wrong.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App






It's only valid for those folks living a dishonorable male role.  For men and gentlemen, esp. those in Christ?  I'm just in shock he's promoting this mess.  Like, who pushed him to conceive of such an idea to spread his gangsta-lean?  Zoot-suit wearing, bald-head having, non-committal keeping, boo-hoo-crying on TBN acting man!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> girl, nobody wants to be *that* VOICE crying in the wilderness, cause nobody wants to be in the wilderness, it's too lonely and cold out there...


 

Girl u preaching!

People want a life of comfort and peace. They want everyone to love them and agree with them!  you can't serve the world and God.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 5, 2012)

You know what I find ironic about this. Majority of "sinners" or ppl who have no devotion to God whatsoever see this man as a hyprocrite but it's the "church" people who love him....


----------



## auparavant (Sep 5, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> You have a 90-day wait, to fornicate!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned this; I thought I was just surmising. His message is one-sided. And I hate when he keeps mentioning "the cookie." To me, it sounds juvenile.




LOL!  I'm just.... meh

And the sad thing is ...this poor guy doesn't even think it's possible to live differently.  Have our families become that bad?  I shudder to truly think about the answer.  And people do make mistakes...but if you never say no to sin, that is the problem.  

Poohbear

I feel ya.  The difference between making a mistake and living a life of mistakes with excuses for each and every time...  Sometimes, people struggle but if those never try, then they are losing out on loving G-d.  This, interestingly enough, was part of our homily this past Sunday.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I've never been a fan on TBN. For those of you who watch or used to watch TBN on a regular basis, why were y'all expecting such high standards from TBN? Why do you expect this network to represent Christ? Don't they show all types of religious flattery on this network? I'm thinking of people like Benny Hinn who has always been on there... did y'all like him and agree with him?



I started watching TBN because it was a change from secular TV.  There were several teachers there that I respected:    Marilyn Hickey, Fred Price, later came Kirk Cameron who is no nonsense (Way of the Master), CeCe Winans (I still respect her), Alvin Slaughter, (I love his music ministry) and some others.   Although much of it was 'dry', it was still better than secular garbage.  In the late 90's many of the Black Ministers were evolving on TBN and my interest was peaked; for a while I was a 'captive audience' of TBN.   Then I began to 'out grow' them.  I'm not saying that I'm better, but the teachings were not growing as I was growing.  TBN's standards were shrinking.  I began to lose interest.    

My life is with my Pastors and my family and other activities.  I don't depend upon TV to develop my relationship with Jesus.   I'm not knocking all TV Ministries as there are still others that I respect... Andrew Womack; Dr. David Jeremiah, Dr. Charles Stanley, his son, Andy Stanley, Bill Winston, Max Lucado, and several others. I currently watch DayStar Christian TV.  They have a few shows that are a blessing.   The testimonies from the guests are inspiring and I know they're not hype.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> It's only valid for those folks living a dishonorable male role.  For men and gentlemen, esp. those in Christ?  I'm just in shock he's promoting this mess.  Like, who pushed him to conceive of such an idea to spread his gangsta-lean?  Zoot-suit wearing, bald-head having, non-committal keeping, boo-hoo-crying on TBN acting man!



Zoot suit   

Is he doing the 'crocodile tears' on TBN?     

Lawd...there's no real water in those tears.   It' all hyped to pump emotions from the crowd...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> So true Shimmie! Men with plastic testicles...



  It's true though.  God created men to produce life.  These men are reducing life, sending people's souls to hell. 

They better steer clear of the heat.  When plastic melts it ain't no joke. 

Our men are a mess and women and children are hurting because of it.  Men are not taking their responsibility as God has called them to.  We need real men in the spotlight to reproduce more real men.  Men who are valient for God and righteous living.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> girl, nobody wants to be *that* VOICE crying in the wilderness, cause nobody wants to be in the wilderness, it's too lonely and cold out there...





LucieLoo12 said:


> Girl u preaching!
> 
> People want a life of comfort and peace. They want everyone to love them and agree with them!  you can't serve the world and God.



Preach...  

I'm not afraid...   I'm not being boastful here.  I just can't sit and watch so many lives get messed up.   

All day, we pray and listen to hearts that are full and broken and bruised.   The reason behind the hurts.... poor leaders, that are being followed blindly by those who are lost and feel they have found truth and security in these leaders who are the worse examples for anyone to follow.    

My heart breaks over this.   

Steve Harvey is a perfect example of a *mess* in progress and he is projecting more mess upon the lives of others.


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 5, 2012)

Nevermind erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> What in the world are you guys talking about? erplexed


----------



## drmuffin (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Did you like the movie?
> 
> BTW:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16766257#post16766257



It was ok. It's not my type of movie though. There were times during the movie where I just kinda rolled my eyes and thought, "Yeah right. This does not happen in the real world." I do love me some Kevin Hart though.

And I saw the thread…thanks!!!


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 5, 2012)

please, carry on. I have no comment.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 5, 2012)

^^^We're talking about "Father" Steve  hahaha!!!  I feel tainted I was duped into watching that piece of mostly garbage movie in support of the Black men/women in community.  Hog wash!  What's wrong with chastity?  OOOOOOO....I mentioned the unmentionable....the c-word.  I must be a puritan.  haha...nope.

I surely would not have anybody who takes his advice trying to hit me up at all...nor my daughters and I'd send my sons to glory over that.  It just ain't right.  NOw, if it's totally secular, I can comprehend...but don't try and rep the christian faith with that mess.  People are asking me to explain why it's offensive to christians!  SMH


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks auparavant I read the first few posts and was straight confused!! I don't follow Mr. Harvey and have not seen the book or movie nor am I familiar with the 90 day rule.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^^We're talking about "Father" Steve hahaha!!! I feel tainted I was duped into watching that piece of mostly garbage movie in support of the Black men/women in community. Hog wash! What's wrong with chastity? OOOOOOO....I mentioned the unmentionable....the c-word. I must be a puritan. haha...nope.
> 
> I surely would not have anybody who takes his advice trying to hit me up at all...nor my daughters and I'd send my sons to glory over that. It just ain't right. NOw, *if it's totally secular, I can comprehend...but don't try and rep the christian faith with that mess. People are asking me to explain why it's offensive to christians! SMH*


 
this all day! I dont really attack per say , wordly things unless it comes up in a discussion with someone, because I know that it's of the world. I don't expect it to be righteous or holy . But when you put God's name on it and say it's Christian and it's not, that irks me... Like if I walk in a clothing store and they are playing Lady Gaga, I'm not going to make a scene about it, I will just ignore it and go on with my day. But if I walk in a Christian bookstore and they playing Lady Gaga, that's a different story. you just expect more from something that is labled "Christian". If you are going to be wordly, do you,but don't make mess and call it Christianity. I hate that.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 5, 2012)

BrandNew

The 90-day rule is trying to hook the "right" man by waiting 90 days to give him the cookie.  HUH??? It's supposed to be the magic ticket to making him stay.  Haha.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 5, 2012)

Pastor Harvey's doctrine makes totally sense if you're following the Pimp and heaux's bible, because everyone knows how absolutely impossible it is to refrain from fornicating for more than 90 days.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> ^^^We're talking about "Father" Steve  hahaha!!!  I feel tainted I was duped into watching that piece of mostly garbage movie in support of the Black men/women in community.  Hog wash!  What's wrong with chastity?  OOOOOOO....I mentioned the unmentionable....the c-word.  I must be a puritan.  haha...nope.
> 
> I surely would not have anybody who takes his advice trying to hit me up at all...nor my daughters and I'd send my sons to glory over that.  It just ain't right.  NOw, if it's totally secular, I can comprehend...but don't try and rep the christian faith with that mess.  People are asking me to explain why it's offensive to christians!  SMH



This is why people's lives are so messed up...they get brain trained with deceptions like this.  

What's sadder if that if Black folks don't support this garbage than they get bashed and slashed that they're not supporting the Black industries but are giving their money to the 'other' man, instead.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> BrandNew
> 
> The 90-day rule is trying to hook the "right" man by waiting 90 days to give him the cookie.  HUH??? It's supposed to be the magic ticket to making him stay.  Haha.





hanna_light said:


> Pastor Harvey's doctrine makes totally sense if you're following the Pimp and heaux's bible, because everyone knows how absolutely impossible it is to refrain from fornicating for more than 90 days.



FACT:  

While she's attempting and scheming to wait 90 days.....

He's NOT... 

He is not waiting for her 'cookie recipe' to be baked.  

He's having milk and cookies with the one who's 90 days were over when her's started.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> You know what I find ironic about this. Majority of "sinners" or ppl who have no devotion to God whatsoever see this man as a hyprocrite but it's *the "church" people who love him*....



These are the 'lost' sheep; who are *in* the Church but not *of *it...


----------



## Laela (Sep 5, 2012)

!




Shimmie said:


> FACT:
> 
> While she's attempting and scheming to wait 90 days.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

milk and cookies, funny Shimmie




Shimmie said:


> FACT:
> *He's having milk and cookies with the one who's 90 days were over when her's started*.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> !





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> milk and cookies, funny Shimmie





The 90 day cookies are half baked.  

With Marriage you get to have Cake!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 5, 2012)

Sadly, all pastor Steve has done is effectively creating cookie monsters, no relation to the Cookie Monster of Sesame street fame that will patiently wait for those 90 days with a tall glass of milk. These cookie monsters will quickly devour said cookie, leave only crumbs behind, and move on to the next bakery. I  wished that  he'd have  told them to wait until the bakery  is legally purchased  by the cookie monster, because it's just bad business to keep giving away free product/ cookies with absolutely no return on your investment.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

hanna_light said:


> Sadly, all pastor Steve has done is effectively creating cookie monsters, no relation to the Cookie Monster of Sesame street fame that will patiently wait for those 90 days with a tall glass of milk. These cookie monsters will quickly devour said cookie, leave only crumbs behind, and move on to the next bakery.
> 
> I  wished that  he'd have  told them to wait until the bakery  is legally purchased  by the cookie monster, because it's just bad business to keep giving away free product/ cookies with absolutely no return on your investment.



:woohoo2:   Girl you're 'Baking' .....   :woohoo2:


I mean "Preaching" ....  the Gospel Truth  

   and    

Plus these 90 day cookes have loads of trans fat and high fructose corn syup Ingredients and chemical preservatives.   They are quite toxic.   All are unnatural ingredients.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 5, 2012)

I might wanna have sex, but I don't cuz I know who I am.  And this cookie ain't in a Chips-A-Ho bag, it's blister-packed like an electronic device and you need special tools you can't ordinarily get to open it.  Only one tool works and the priest hands it out at the altar on one special day, that's it.

I've posted the real response in OT.


----------



## auparavant (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> The 90 day cookies are half baked.
> 
> With Marriage you get to have Cake!




With icing!  All that other is just cookie dough that melts and makes ur butt fat.  Cake holds up.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 5, 2012)

Aunt Shimmie I need you to go get in the corner. It hurts me more than you. You are out of control today with plastic testicles and cookies that have trans fat and preservatives lol.

On the matter of OP I don't listen to any man who looks like Mr. Potato Head. Real talk he isn't one to listen to since he hasn't been successful in marriage. I only listen to sound doctrine based folks and he ain't one of them. I want marriage but I won't do it with no fool. That makes me lock up my lemon tart not cookie bc I'm classy lol away for a long time. I mean really what does he think this is a 90 day probation at work when you start a new gig? He can have a stadium of seats.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I might wanna have sex, but I don't cuz I know who I am.
> 
> *And this cookie ain't in a Chips-A-Ho bag*
> 
> ...





So ummm, you cleaned it up with some 'Holy Water' before posting it here...  

'Passa' Harvey don't know what he done started and it is not safe for him to be around here.    

Here's what it all amounts to for those who have respect for themselves and have shut their ears to Harvey's cookie crumbs.  

_"No Wed, No Bed

No contract, no contact

Forget the 90 days, I don't care what Harvey said." _


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

You ladies are just too much....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

auparavant said:


> With icing!  All that other is just cookie dough that melts and makes ur butt fat.  Cake holds up.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

By the way Kirk Franklin is on TBN tonight he Donny and Marvin Sapp are promoting their Kingsmen 16 city tour ...you all missed it.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> You ladies are just too much....





Harvey started it....   

We're just crumbling his bag of snicker doodles...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> By the way Kirk Franklin is on TBN tonight he Donny and Marvin Sapp are promoting their Kingsmen 16 city tour ...you all missed it.



I'll have to tune in at 5:00 a.m. for the rerun of the show.  


I just gave myself away.   I still remember the TBN schedule by heart.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I'll have to tune in at 5:00 a.m. for the rerun of the show.
> 
> I just gave myself away.   I still remember the TBN schedule by heart.



Please do!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Aunt Shimmie I need you to go get in the corner. It hurts me more than you. You are out of control today with plastic testicles and cookies that have trans fat and preservatives lol.
> 
> On the matter of OP I don't listen to any man who looks like Mr. Potato Head. Real talk he isn't one to listen to since he hasn't been successful in marriage. I only listen to sound doctrine based folks and he ain't one of them. I want marriage but I won't do it with no fool. That makes me lock up my lemon tart not cookie bc I'm classy lol away for a long time. I mean really what does he think this is a 90 day probation at work when you start a new gig? He can have a stadium of seats.



GoddessMaker ...

:blush3:  Yes Mam,  I'm saarrry....   Shimmie with Head bowed in shame... sitting in the naughty corner with real tears from......................










Laughing so hard at Mr. Potato Head.    Both he and Steve Harvey have the same mustash.       rofl:   










Poohbear started it with Mr. Potato Head..... Yup...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please do!



I will  

I really like Pastors Marvin Sapp and Donny McClurkin.  Kirk Franklin is okay with me.   He has a testimony of deliverance.   

Thanks for sharing this, Birthday Girl.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 6, 2012)

Shimmie, Steve Harvey looks like Mr. Potato Head too! And actually looks more like him than that other guy!



Shimmie said:


> Laughing so hard at Mr. Potato Head.    Both he and Steve Harvey have the same mustash.       rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Shimmie, Steve Harvey looks like Mr. Potato Head too! And actually looks more like him than that other guy!



  I know.... this means Steve is a spud resemblence.         I betta' stop cause Ima' get in trouble. Again...

GoddessMaker.  I'll behave...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 6, 2012)

Shimmie I don't know what sugar you had yesterday  you were bouncing around lol. He does have a striking resembles to Mr.Potato Head. 

It's sad that these public figures aren't using their power for good. Some lonely chick out there will think this will work and fork up the cookie,pastry,whatever in 90 days as a reward.

But this is nothing new as I use to think this way as well. I now know better but many a christian woman does this bc the simple supply and demand of men is horrid.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Shimmie I don't know what sugar you had yesterday  you were bouncing around lol. He does have a striking resembles to Mr.Potato Head.
> 
> It's sad that these public figures aren't using their power for good. Some lonely chick out there will think this will work and fork up the cookie,pastry,whatever in 90 days as a reward.
> 
> But this is nothing new as I use to think this way as well. I now know better but many a christian woman does this bc the simple supply and demand of men is horrid.



I didn't have my 'coffee'  yesterday.  I was having withdrawals...  

I was 'there' as well, except I knew nothing about waiting 90 days...  

I learned the hard way; thank God I learned...period.  Who knows where I'd be now if I hadn't surrendered my heart to the Lord.   

We've *all* come a long way... different paths, same Destiny -- Jesus.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2012)

Gee whiz... I hope Steve Harvey isn't preaching this 90 day mess on TBN.  I need to write them a letter.  I'm serious about this.  They need to 'review' what folks teach before they allow them on TBN.

Iwanthealthyhair67 ....  The TBN program wasn't on at 5:00 a.m.  I was up looking for it to be on.   It comes on at 5:00 *P.M.*   So it has been a while since I've been watching TBN.   I 'll try to get home early enough to at least see the last hour of it.   Maybe I can find it online.


----------

